# Help out



## Dooly23 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hey guys got given a RB26 05U and I don’t know how much it would be worth have pistons and camshaft in it. Don’t know much about them


----------



## Ares (Jul 9, 2013)

Heya,

Unsure what you're asking? Are you after a reasonable price to list on an auction site?
If so, we'd need more info on the condition and what have you.

The 24U being the N1 race block and RRR being the GT500 series blocks (worth MEGABUCKS)

05U blocks are the basic RB26 block, nothing to be sneezed at, strong and reliable with plenty of scope for modification.
In New Zealand you can find RB25, RB26 and RB30 blocks for around $3,000 (NZD) depending on what they come with, condition etc.

As for pistons and cam shaft - be prepared for GTR tax. If you aren't wanting to build it yourself then you'd need a quote from the locals to build the engine up for you. If you're doing it yourself then sites like RHDJapan, Nengun and Greenline can help you get parts (or part numbers if you'd prefer to order off a local supplier)

Hope this helps out some!


----------

